# Did he just say what I think he just said???????



## zzj (Jun 26, 2018)

9:55 onwards.

I enjoy watching his videos and he sounds like a consistently down to earth, realistic and hardworking MMA fighter/trainer, which is why I had to pick my jaw up from the floor after hearing what he said.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 26, 2018)

I enjoy Ramsey's videos myself. As for his encounter with the Kung Fu master, it seems legit. The story might be a bit embellished, but the idea that people like he described still exist isn't that farfetched.


----------



## zzj (Jun 27, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I enjoy Ramsey's videos myself. As for his encounter with the Kung Fu master, it seems legit. The story might be a bit embellished, but the idea that people like he described still exist isn't that farfetched.


Yes, but he does not come across as the embellishing type, furthermore, a small 80 year old tai chi master completely outclassing (literally wiping the floor with) a pro MMA fighter, a judo instructor and a Sanda champion? This is the type of anecdote that invites screams of ‘BS’ if it had come from a TMA practitioner.

Even as a tai chi person myself, I find it hard to accept as fact without significant embellishment.


----------



## mograph (Jun 29, 2018)

In my opinion, old masters are very fast and use their body efficiently. Also, they tend not to be biased by (or attached to) their impressions of their own physical strength, as younger fighters can be.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2018)

zzj said:


> Yes, but he does not come across as the embellishing type, furthermore, a small 80 year old tai chi master completely outclassing (literally wiping the floor with) a pro MMA fighter, a judo instructor and a Sanda champion? This is the type of anecdote that invites screams of ‘BS’ if it had come from a TMA practitioner.
> 
> Even as a tai chi person myself, I find it hard to accept as fact without significant embellishment.



I have been getting out classed by my small (I am over 6 inches taller and likely 100 lbs heavier) taiji shifu, who is a bit more than 20 years older than me for about 20 years. But all he has ever done is Taijiquan (he was a student of Tung Ying Chieh). I remember asking him once about an application to a form when someone throws a punch. He stood there and told me to throw a punch, so I did. I found myself standing behind him and I still have no idea how I got there. He has taken my center, uprooted me and made me fall down, he has joint locked me and I never felt it coming..... had another 80 year old Chinese guy (Dachengquan and Taiji Mantis) who I was considerably taller than and much heavier than, control me, he was faster than me and he had amazing power...... I believe the story in the video.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 29, 2018)

I enjoy his videos, but I wish he'd buy a tripod. He doesn't actually walk around, just shifts back and forth, and the camera movement is distracting. I end up listening with the video running on another tab as often as not.

I'd be surprised if there weren't a few really exceptional individuals out there who were like the old man in the story.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven’t had that personal  experience with a super badass 80 year old, but everything else Ramsey says in this video is exactly what I’ve been preaching for a while.

That said, I am currently more out of shape than I’ve been for 37 years. Getting back in shape is a real priority for the rest of the year and watching this video just gives me more inspiration to work on that.


----------



## ChenAn (Jun 29, 2018)

This guy definitely has interesting perspective on things. However, I wouldn’t hang on his opinion 100% 

Yes there is possibility for any top dog MMA fight to get caught off guard and got beaten. Yet I have never seen a cocky aged gongfu master ever stepped into the cage. I did see some other folks tried to enter octagon in theirs 50th but got quickly overwhelm by stamina of much younger fighters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 29, 2018)

I am not great by any means...it would be a stretch to even call me good. But, at 20 years old when i was fencing (and as a result exercising/working out 3-4 hours a day om top of 2 hours fencing on top of 1 hour ma), i was absolutely outclassed by enough 50-60 year olds in sparring that i can absolutely believe this.
Even if my strength/stamina/conditioning is better, if theres is good and theyve spent 30 more years learning to use that effectively,  that gives them a great advantage. I cant imagine what it would be like if they stayed in that shape and got an extra 30 years experience.


----------

